# Spider Rider 2013



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

So far...


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Amazing, like always!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivers! This all looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your garage looks like our basement right before Halloween

Lovely display!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Always amazing. How do you get that spider webbing to come out so nice?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks. I take in the smaller suff at night to the garage. Here's the year 'round Halloween room plus an attic and side yard.










The webbing is from a store now out of business. I have enough for 2 more years then AAAAAHHHHH!!!! It stretches better than any other I've seen but the real secret is that my daughter does the webbing. She's amazing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I so look forward to your display every year! Always one of the best around!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gonna be another wonderful setup.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I look forward to this one every year. Love what you did with the spider webbing. Is that the bagged stuff from the retail stores? How did you get it to stick in different points in the ground?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The webbing was in a large bag and cheap and I have never seen it since. It works much better than any other webbing I've tried. I don't have a brand or any info saved on it. (It has lasted the last 5 years.) We have roots in the lawn and put small nails into the roots for attaching points. This is a broke year so not much new but it is fun repairing stuff and there is no pressure compared to some other years, getting stuff done at the last minute.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks awesome as usual..


----------



## EarthTree (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow!!! Love the spider and webbing...very scary haunt!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is the webbing before stretching


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> I so look forward to your display every year! Always one of the best around!


I agree jdubbya - I am ALWAYS impressed by the lighting. As always - never disappointed.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Always a Great job and this year you've done it again!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Holy crap! , that looks wicked cool! An amazing display!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome, I think I might have a bag of that stuff lying around. I'll have to dig it out and see.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Video from Halloween night. Pretty much the same as last year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The lighting blows me away every year. Absolutely sensational job!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

looks great.. the webbing is the best I have seen with stretchy stuff!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Always among the best around!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Spider!
Really nice work!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree that the lighting and props are amazing. I really like the cemetery entrance.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Some more pics-this time from Halloween night.

DSC_9811dark_zpsa85775fa.jpg Photo by zlalomz | Photobucket

DSC_9808small_zps5ef2a68b.jpg Photo by zlalomz | Photobucket

DSC_9803_zpsb00556b3.jpg Photo by zlalomz | Photobucket

DSC_9800_zps16d322d4.jpg Photo by zlalomz | Photobucket

DSC_9798_zps3d60cb31.jpg Photo by zlalomz | Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Your lighting is insane!! That first pic is my favorite. Atmosphere is amazing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love looking at your display!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stunning Props, Stunning lighting, and stunning Photography. I always love your display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(looking at your fabulous photos and then looking at ours and crying)

Seeing your gorgeous photos is a highlight of our haunting season.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Your lighting is insane!! That first pic is my favorite. Atmosphere is amazing!


Yeah I didn't take pics until late when the fog chiller's ice had melted - so fog everywhere!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Amazing lighting and photography every year. You killed it again, Spider!!


----------



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm very impressed with the hard work that you & your Family did. You guys did a phenomenal job this year. Loved it and was blown away with so much attention to detail. Giant spider was a classic. Loved it....


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

Your haunt is awesome! Excellent job and great attention to detail!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Always beautiful SR....Great work


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Your lighting, WOW... and the guy on the spider....May be pretty much like last year but it still blows me away!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I look forward to seeing your pics very year!!!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful staging & lighting! Bravo!


----------

